# Nutriment Dog Food



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Just had a wee nosey at their website and spoke to them regarding courier to Northern Ireland. 

Minimum order is 5kgs so just wondering if anyone has used it yet and whats the verdict?


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

sorry haven't heard of it but can you google reviews of it. it looks ok but I am no expert


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

They're only started so no reviews as yet. Think they used to be connected to Natural Instinct. Anyway just placed an order to try so will see what the mutleys think of it when it arrives.


----------



## chrisas (Jul 9, 2013)

I've just started on raw and barring a few issues the dog seems to be taking to it. I've started on Natural Instinct but have seen a lot of buzz about Nutriment as I think they're in the same area so I will try them out before I do a big order from any of them. What's the connection to Natural Instinct, I thought they were different?


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I think I read Nutriment are the original founders of Natural Instinct.

Anyway I have had my order confirmed and its arriving tomorrow so pretty good service from the mainland to Northern Ireland.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Nutriment is from the founders of NI so I would imagine it is pretty similar stuff. A lot of people who fed NI are moving over to Nutriment to show their support, so I reckon it will be very similar to NI... I loved NI, I just didn't love the price


----------



## chrisas (Jul 9, 2013)

Ah right Ok thanks!
Do you know their names? I'm hoping to go in tomorrow and speak to the boss(es) about a regular order discount.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Ok Nutriment delivery just arrived.

Out of 10 tubs....

4 still pretty frozen and I put in freezer
2 defrosted but cold so put in fridge
4 packed on their sides round outside, lid off, defrosted and spilling into box so had to be dumped.

Delivery delay has definitely been an issue.

No outer sleeves on the tubs which might have helped keep lids on but were defrosted anyway.

Spoke to Nutriment who were very apologetic and are refunding.

Will order again if dogs are happy with the food and delivery can be guaranteed to 24 hours.


----------



## satait (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi. I have been told that Nutriment are run by the original owners of Natural Instinct, David & Michael. I think there was falling out with the main shareholder of Natural Instinct. Several of the staff also have moved to the new company. I have not tried their food yet so i cannot give a review.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Well Lily and Alfie certainly like the food, first tub of turkey scoffed and tried the chicken today. A drier minced mix than Natural Instinct I think, definitely a lot more ingredients.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

The company is being run by Suzanne Brock because David and Michael can't run the company themselves... they have an injunction out on them that says they can't produce food that is similar to NI. Suzanne isn't included in the injunction though so it has to be her to set the company up.


----------



## satait (Jul 12, 2013)

So have David & Michael left the company or are they still there? I was told that the good quality was down to their input and knowledge.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Well so far so good, dogs have tried chicken, turkey and senior food and scoffed the lot. Think i'll put in another order for the chubbs next time.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

satait said:


> So have David & Michael left the company or are they still there? I was told that the good quality was down to their input and knowledge.


They left NI and are now part of Nuriment, though Suzanne owns the company as an injunction is against David and Michael. it all got very nasty at NI


----------



## faygal (Mar 22, 2012)

I am just getting towards the end of my first months order and I like them and their food and more importantly the dogs love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

I would luv to feed my dog on nutriment or NI but I just feel their prices are not justified! 

When I first tried out NI I had to look carefully at the ingrediants as I now do on all the raw meat I get and found that their lamb had a lot of chicke in all though thats not a bad thing for the dogs its miss leading customers because it should say lamb and chicken were their is large amount of chicken added to the ingrediants.

I don't like the idea of fillers being added either I much prefer pure stuff and thats why I stick with DAF nothing is added except meat and its so cheap :>


----------



## faygal (Mar 22, 2012)

What do you mean about fillers being added? I'm not aware that fillers are being added?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Prowl said:


> I don't like the idea of fillers being added either


You say you would love to feed Nutriment and then say it's got fillers in it 
No fillers in Nutriment



> - We believe in feeding only the best to our animals. Therefore we source the best quality meat, bones, fruit, vegetables and nutrients to ensure the best possible diet, with no cereals, grains, fillers or nasty chemical additives. As we have now managed to source larger suppliers, we are able to produce more products for a larger market.


----------

